
Chronicler of Islamic State 'killing machine' goes public - Tomte
https://apnews.com/cdc0567f7bf34958b914b15869392a84?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP
======
yardie
Oh wow. I know it was a news article but the pace read more like spy novel.

------
rhombocombus
I can't imagine the courage and luck that it took to do this.

